# Our new addition *pics* and some questions



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

This adorable little guy was found desperately trying to eat from someones wild bird feeder, too weak to stand properly. He was starving and underweight. They kept him for awhile and fed him, and posted an ad to give him away to someone. I contacted them, but they said he was gone. The next thing I know, he's back up again, "for free ASAP", from another person....they took him in with the intention of rehoming him, for whatever reason...so, we went and picked him up! 

We managed to trace his band back to his owner. He hatched early this year. They bought him at an auction and lost interest, so they "let him go"....  they suggested we do the same. 

I didn't want to add him to our outdoor loft because I am assuming that he doesn't have the homing instincts that the others do. Is that true?

When I got him home, I put him in a small rabbit cage with some food and water, and left him there for a few hours to settle in. I then put it on a shelf, and took the top off, leaving the bottom of the cage. He can now come and go from there. He likes to sleep there, because the edges are high and he gets some privacy (or, so I assume.....he could have his own reasons, I don't speak pigeon  ). He has taken over the top of our budgie aviary, where he has a good place to sit and talk to the ringnecked dove in the neighboring finch/dove aviary. At night, he flys to the top of my shelf and roosts. He's a good house pigeon...good at maneuvering, knows what walls are....the last time I brought Luna, my white homer, into the house, she freaked! 




















I have a few questions. First of all, is he a helmet pigeon? That's the conclusion I've come too after googling and searching through images.

If I build an aviary attachment to our outdoor loft, is there a way I can keep him with the other pigeons, without allowing him free flight with them? Our loft is a converted rabbit hutch, but next weekend we are building a new one. I was thinking I could build an aviary attachment for it, so that the pigeons can still fly a bit on days that I don't feel comfortable letting them out. About six feet high, six feet long, and three feet wide. I was thinking I could let the other pidjies out, and just prevent the new guy (and any other later additions that can't fly free) from leaving. As a precaution, maybe I could clip a few feathers on each wing so that he can still get around his aviary and loft, but if he was to get out somehow, he wouldn't get out of the yard...would that work? Is there any way?

I want him to have the company of other pidjies, I feel bad for him being alone. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a little beauty he is! And look at that expressive face. What a handsome guy. I am so glad you rescued him. I would say he is a crested Helmet with a medium face. He is a show bird and won't have any homing instincts. Most of them will get lost a block away from home if that. He would probably make a great house pigeon. A small aviary would be excellent. Somewhere he could fly a little and get some sun.

George will probably be along soon and be more accurate than I on his breed.

Margaret


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

That's what I thought, I don't think I'd want to risk letting him out anyways, he'd certainly stand out to predators. If I clipped a couple of feathers on his wings, just to make sure that if somehow he did get out he wouldn't be able to get out of the yard, would that be okay? I would do it gradually, to make sure that he retains the ability to get around his aviary easily, to not deprive him completely of flight.

I would love for him to be a house pigeon, but it's not always practical for us. We run a rescue, and sometimes we have animals here that would just love to munch on a pidjie, especially such a pretty one.  I am getting my own bedroom soon though, so I could probably make things work. I would prefer for him to be with the other pidjies though, because I think he could have a more fulfilling social life with them, haha...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I don't think I would clip his wings. If he did get out and something like a hawk came after him, he wouldn't stand a chance. I would just be ultra careful about doors being closed when the cage is open etc. Yes, I think he would have a fuller life with other pidges. They are very social and so loving with each other when they pair up. They just want to be with each other all the time. You are lucky, he is one very beautiful bird.

Margaret


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI INSOMNIAC,Yes this bird is a Helmet. .GEORGE *


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, indeed this is a Helmet, I have three now that are rescues,Jasper, Gracie, and Herman-(who I'm about to introduce) they are the sweetest little hyper-active pigeons I know, and little escape artists.

I keep them with my homing pigeons in their loft and seem to be aggresive enough to get along with my homers.

Here is the Amercian Helmet Association web site.

http://www.americanhelmetassn.com/


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

A VERY pretty pigeon .

I agree, I would NOT clip his wings. It would make him vulnerable to other animals if they were to ever get in the loft (I know a horrible thought), or get him if he got out. 

He's very CUTE!
Hilly


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Okay good point, I definitely won't be clipping his wings then!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow he's adorable! Lucky him to find a new home, and lucky you!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are turning into quite the pigeon magnet. That's one lucky bird.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Heh, he's definitely a male  He's been cooing and bowing a lot today, I think he's figured out that the ringneck is a female. He's quite the curious guy, and he's been landing close to me lately. He's a very tough pigeon, I brought Luna in today, and he pecked and cooed furiously at her, smacking her with his wing. She didn't know what hit her. Usually she's the aggressor in introductions!

Out of curiosity, is there PGwear small enough for ringnecks?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on your little cutie! Since Treesa mentioned what escape artists this breed can be, it might be risky having him in the same area as the homers you are letting out to fly. Could you possibly set up a separate flight area for him and get him a helmet mate?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Insomniac said:


> Heh, he's definitely a male  He's been cooing and bowing a lot today, I think he's figured out that the ringneck is a female. He's quite the curious guy, and he's been landing close to me lately. He's a very tough pigeon, I brought Luna in today, and he pecked and cooed furiously at her, smacking her with his wing. She didn't know what hit her. Usually she's the aggressor in introductions!
> 
> *Out of curiosity, is there PGwear small enough for ringnecks*?



I would send Boni Birds a PM about her PGWear...

Congratulations on your new one! What a beauty!! Wishing you all the best and please keep us updated!!

Have you thought of a name?  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I have been working on small PGWear for Ring necks. My first concern is for the birds and making sure their frame is sturdy enough to have an item on them. It is in the mix. Mean while I could offer PGWear for your New beautiful Helmet fellow!


----------

